# Where to buy a cheap Cruiser frame?



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I am looking to buy a cruiser frame to build up a unique commuter. I looked into this back in the fall and found a source for a frame for cheap like $50 for frame cheap but I can't find it again. 

There are a couple lowrider websites that have them, but I recall seeing something else with Cruiser frames in lots of different colours cheap.

Any help?


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

check eBay - there a company that sells them shipped for like 150$ Complete bike!
http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Makai-Bikes__W0QQ_armrsZ1

I have order some of his bike bells - fast shipping and good communication. If I needed a cruiser I'd buy one of these for super cheap.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

cbchess said:


> check eBay - there a company that sells them shipped for like 150$ Complete bike!
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Makai-Bikes__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> 
> I have order some of his bike bells - fast shipping and good communication. If I needed a cruiser I'd buy one of these for super cheap.


I like those frames, they remind me of the mid-60s Spaceliner/Flightliner series.

Also try:
http://www.xyzbikes.com/

and
http://www.bikebuyers.com/


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

NYCbikes has a few prospects

Tanker Cruiser for $129:
http://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=480

CamelsBack for $119
http://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=313


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Those camel back frames are friggin' sweet! I may have to restart my cruiser build that's been on hiatus for some time now.


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

If you want to paint it yourself and it's the right size they do have a CamelsBack for $69
http://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=352


----------



## nikolai (Jan 21, 2004)

shirk said:


> I am looking to buy a cruiser frame to build up a unique commuter.


I can't offer any assistance, just memories--

When I lived in California, I built up a old 700c GT cruiser frame as a commuter for my girlfriend. I often borrowed it to run errands because it was so much fun to ride. It had a few gears and some fast-ish road wheels+tires, but lazy handling and an incredibly comfortable riding position.

I will one day build up another cruiser to commute--one for me this time. But I guess I'll have to build my girlfriend another as well because she still talks about that bike.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Picture something like this with disk brakes, in internal hub, low rise wide mtb bars and everything flat black. Well not black spokes on the wheels, but pretty much every besides the stem and spokes black.


----------

